# Australian Nationals 2014 in Sydney!



## TimMc (Jun 10, 2014)

The Australian Museum is hosting us during their Science Festival at The Terrace!

Date: Aug 16-17, 2014

Time: 9am to 6pm

Venue: Australian Museum, The Terrace, 6 College Street, Sydney NSW 2010

Events: Everything except feet.

Registration: http://speedcubing.com.au


_There are so many events on Saturday at the festival:_



Spoiler: Events



Australian Museum Liquid Nitrogen Show
Alchemists and Wizards 
Winny’s Cretaceous Capers 
Science with an Aboriginal Perspective
Wipeout Science Show
Tasty Science
The Ocean Ambassadors
Australian Wildlife Displays
The Amazing Bubble Show!
Family Fun stuff
3D Printing Tinker Klass
Future Food Investigations 
Macquarie Interactive Science Experience
Balance birds 
Wacky Science Experience Stations:



Tim.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jun 10, 2014)

Really keen to come to this. I'll see if I can afford it by then.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 10, 2014)

TimMc said:


> Events: Everything except feet.



Why is Skewb set as possible? You can't not host Skewb at Nationals!


----------



## TimMc (Jun 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Why is Skewb set as possible? You can't not host Skewb at Nationals!



It'll definitely be hosted. 

Tim.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jun 10, 2014)

TimMc said:


> Events: Everything except feet.



Sweet. That way Jay can't try beat OcR


----------



## ottozing (Jun 10, 2014)

TimMc said:


> Events: Everything except feet.



FMC mean? 



Spoiler



lolno


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 10, 2014)

This kinda sucks for me! I'll try my best to get there :c


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2014)

Australia's best kept secret. We're finally going back to Sydney!


----------



## andojay (Jun 10, 2014)

I wish I was staying in Australia for this


----------



## Tanisimo (Jun 10, 2014)

Registered! Now just to look for flights..


----------



## TimMc (Jun 10, 2014)

Tanisimo said:


> Registered! Now just to look for flights..



What's up with your e-mail address? Godaddy domain is parked... old "cyber" challenges used to be hosted?

Tim.


----------



## Tanisimo (Jun 10, 2014)

TimMc said:


> What's up with your e-mail address? Godaddy domain is parked... old "cyber" challenges used to be hosted?
> 
> Tim.



Yeah.. it forwards to my GMX email. I got it years ago and I pay the guy who owns the domain a few dollars every year lol


----------



## TimMc (Jun 10, 2014)

Tanisimo said:


> Yeah.. it forwards to my GMX email. I got it years ago and I pay the guy who owns the domain a few dollars every year lol



Ah, ok... Probably worth noting that your account was compromised back when twitter passwords were leaked... I'll approve rego now.

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll be there to help with the data entry.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 10, 2014)

fazdad said:


> I'll be there to help with the data entry.



and pump out those sweet Latvian rock tunes?


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 10, 2014)

**** YEAH

That is all.


----------



## thatkid (Jun 10, 2014)

Any idea on attempts for 4bld, 5bld and multi?


----------



## Dene (Jun 10, 2014)

thatkid said:


> Any idea on attempts for 4bld, 5bld and multi?



We'll probably allow 3 attempts of each. We'll likely do it at the end of the first day.


----------



## TimMc (Jun 11, 2014)

Dene said:


> We'll probably allow 3 attempts of each. We'll likely do it at the end of the first day.



There's also a side room that we could use for some bld events.

Tim.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Is there anyone from Melbourne flying to Sydney who could share a room/flights?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 11, 2014)

I registered, anyone driving up, message me, anyone booking hotels, message me.


----------



## RayLam (Jun 11, 2014)

oh except feet


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jun 12, 2014)

i am sad i cant come


----------



## rock1313 (Jun 12, 2014)

I cannot miss this! gonna be my first time in Sydney!!!!


----------



## keefdcuber (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm thinking about going, not that I'll be very competitive. What's the time cut off for megaminx and where would the best accommodation be? 


Keith


----------



## Dene (Jun 25, 2014)

keefdcuber said:


> I'm thinking about going, not that I'll be very competitive. What's the time cut off for megaminx and where would the best accommodation be?
> 
> 
> Keith



Hi Keith,

We haven't even begun thinking about scheduling yet, as we tend to do it based on how many people register. The cutoff for megaminx will likely be around 3 minutes. 

I don't think we will organise anything special for accommodation as there aren't going to be a huge amount of people travelling, and many will sort out their own accommodation anyway. In short, you're on your own. You could try asking Sydney cubers if you could stay with them (which is the favoured option for many people) or else hostels are a cheap option. Another possibility is to try and get together a group of travelling cubers and organise accommodation together somewhere. I did this for a group of people last year for ausnats in Canberra.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 25, 2014)

Dene said:


> I did this for a group of people last year for ausnats in Canberra.



Speaking of which, who's keen on shared hotel rooms? Was $50 for 2 nights last time, and I had a bed! Something similar this year would be cool.


----------



## epride17 (Jul 1, 2014)

Can't go now when's the next Melbourne comp?


----------



## ottozing (Jul 1, 2014)

epride17 said:


> Can't go now when's the next Melbourne comp?



http://www.speedcubing.com.au/LifestyleSeasonsWinter2014/

Refer to this website and the WCA website when you're wondering about upcoming Aus comps


----------



## TimMc (Jul 1, 2014)

epride17 said:


> Can't go now when's the next Melbourne comp?



Didn't you sign up to Australian Nationals 2014? Do you want to withdraw?

Tim.


----------



## epride17 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeh found I had something on that weekend


----------



## Sam Chaplin (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey Tim, we have got your green cup that you left at Melbourne Winter and I was wondering where you were planning on staying because i want to stay there too.


Tim Major said:


> I registered, anyone driving up, message me, anyone booking hotels, message me.


----------



## thatkid (Jul 16, 2014)

People who are going:

can someone bring along an extra clock and let me borrow it to do my solves? even if it's bad, doesn't matter

cheers


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 3, 2014)

So where are people staying?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 3, 2014)

With Felik's Aunty in Paddington.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 4, 2014)

96 so far at Nationals! It's going to be one hell of a data entry weekend!


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 4, 2014)

RCTACameron said:


> So where are people staying?



At my house, probably.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 4, 2014)

fazdad said:


> 96 so far at Nationals! It's going to be one hell of a data entry weekend!



Could you bring the power cable? :-D


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 4, 2014)

TimMc said:


> Could you bring the power cable? :-D


I haven't forgotten! Could you bring the water bottle please?


----------



## TimMc (Aug 4, 2014)

fazdad said:


> I haven't forgotten! Could you bring the water bottle please?



Yes 

I'll just bring a laptop to the venue without a power cable. 

Tim.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 4, 2014)

TimMc said:


> Yes
> 
> I'll just bring a laptop to the venue without a power cable.
> 
> Tim.


Brave man relying on an old man's memory


----------



## andojay (Aug 4, 2014)

fazdad said:


> 96 so far at Nationals! It's going to be one hell of a data entry weekend!



aww i wish i could make it 97 

Good luck to everyone going and have fun!


----------



## TimMc (Aug 5, 2014)

100 competitors have registered!

Registration has closed.

Tim.


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 5, 2014)

57 new competitors! this is amazing!


----------



## Cube Equation (Aug 7, 2014)

Damn. Thought the deadline for registration was Friday. Looks like I can't read these days. But to everyone going, have fun!


----------



## ottozing (Aug 7, 2014)

Cube Equation said:


> Damn. Thought the deadline for registration was Friday. Looks like I can't read these days. But to everyone going, have fun!



Perhaps try emailing Tim Mc. He could probably make an acception, but I'm not sure. Try anyway.


----------



## Dene (Aug 7, 2014)

Cube Equation said:


> Damn. Thought the deadline for registration was Friday. Looks like I can't read these days. But to everyone going, have fun!



It was, then we brought it forward. I'm sure Tim will let you register if you e-mail him.



ottozing said:


> Perhaps try emailing Tim Mc. He could probably make an acception, but I'm not sure. Try anyway.



"exception"


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2014)

101 in 3x3, at least 2 people won't show probably, but maybe next year we could have 4 3x3 rounds! (Not that I like 3x3)

Anyway
101 3x3
73 2x2
55 4x4
43 Pyra
41 OH
31 5x5
28 Skewb
26 Mega

Wonder how many rounds we can fit for each event... 4x4 and Megaminx will probably take ages, even with 1:30 4x4 soft and 2:30 Mega soft, or whatever is decided on.

Really hoping Skewb gets 2 rounds in your schedule Tim/Dene


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 10, 2014)

Is a schedule going to be up soon? Parents need to know, you know how it is.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 10, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Really hoping Skewb gets 2 rounds in your schedule Tim/Dene



Well, they had 2 rounds for 6x6 and 7x7 last year, and those events both take way longer, AND have less people competing in them.


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2014)

We'll have the schedule done in the next couple of hours, but I doubt we'll be having more than one round of many events.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Does anyone have some MoYu 4x4 stickers I could buy off them? Mine have gone lol.


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2014)

It took a bit longer than we wanted (I put all the blame on Tim) but the schedule is up. Bear in mind the high competitor numbers and strict open hours for the museum. I think we've done a good job of getting in everything we can, even with a good set of finals.

If anyone has any major concerns, or suggestions for how it might be improved, please feel free to say something. But personally I doubt anyone could come up with any better ideas.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 10, 2014)

I found something weird in schedule: it says only 1 round for skewb (which is final) and it said the competitor is only 8, while the total competitor for skewb is 28.


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not sure Bryson/Brock will be particularly happy with 30m total for 4bld and 5bld combined. Perhaps they can do some more attempts during FMC?


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 10, 2014)

FMC in the morning? and you put down first of 3bld when it should be final cause there's only one round.

Other than that, good effort considering that there's so many people!!

Edit



fazrulz said:


> I'm not sure Bryson/Brock will be particularly happy with 30m total for 4bld and 5bld combined. Perhaps they can do some more attempts during FMC?



The reason why I didn't choose FMC .


----------



## TimMc (Aug 10, 2014)

Daryl said:


> I found something weird in schedule: it says only 1 round for skewb (which is final) and it said the competitor is only 8, while the total competitor for skewb is 28.



Thanks Daryl. Skewb (First) was missing. I was shuffling it around earlier.



rock1313 said:


> FMC in the morning? and you put down first of 3bld when it should be final cause there's only one round.



Thanks Brock. I've renamed "First" to "Final".

The museum is open from 9:30am until 5pm each day. However, we'll run the competition from 9am until 6pm.

A decision was made to host a less popular event, FMC, at the start of the competition. *FMC competitors must use the entrance via William Street at 9am.* Everyone may enter at 9:30am.

General admission fees apply for spectators, friends and family. A ticket purchased on Saturday may be used on Sunday to watch the competition:
http://australianmuseum.net.au/Admission/

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2014)

We won't be doing 4bld and 5bld in the morning. We might be prepared to press it on into 3bld for those who want to do every attempt.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2014)

101 3x3 3 rounds
73 2x2 3 rounds
55 4x4 2 rounds
43 Pyra 2 rounds
41 OH 2 rounds
31 5x5 2 rounds
28 Skewb 2 rounds 
Everything with less than 28 competitors 1 round

I think it's a good schedule. One hour for first round of 4x4 might be a little ambitious but other events may run ahead of schedule. Only real problem to me is 4/5bld in 30 minute max. I can understand forcing people to choose between the two, but right now choosing 5x5 basically means only one attempt.

And then 3bld straight after = straining on bld. Still, overall the schedule is good considering we have roughly 90 competitors over just 2 days with most events.



Daryl said:


> I found something weird in schedule: it says only 1 round for skewb (which is final) and it said the competitor is only 8, while the total competitor for skewb is 28.



Has two rounds, maybe they fixed it after your comment but it's definitely correct at the moment.


----------



## tomatotrucks (Aug 10, 2014)

My first comp! Also, three of my friends are coming along and we're all waiting to see Faz


----------



## TimMc (Aug 10, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> ...



Got a Sharpie for autographs?


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2014)

tomatotrucks said:


> My first comp! Also, three of my friends are coming along and we're all waiting to see Faz



I'll get Tim to set up a table. We might print of photos for him to sign.


----------



## Dene (Aug 10, 2014)

Also I want to point out that technically there are no designated lunch breaks. Basically you have to go and get lunch when you get a moment (or bring something with you). I deliberately scheduled less popular events during the lunch period so most people won't be affected. I was forced to do this because of limited time.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 10, 2014)

"Fwd: DRAFT" fail, ah well - didn't Cc everyone by mistake this time. 

Tim.


----------



## thatkid (Aug 10, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> I'm not sure Bryson/Brock will be particularly happy with 30m total for 4bld and 5bld combined. Perhaps they can do some more attempts during FMC?



this

i'm also doing FMC but not really seriously, just want to get a result for it so my attempt will only be like 5-10minutes. Could i also do bld attempts?


----------



## Cube Equation (Aug 10, 2014)

Got myself registered in the end. Thanks for everyone's guidance.

Will anyone be selling cubes at the comp?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cube Equation said:


> Got myself registered in the end. Thanks for everyone's guidance.
> 
> Will anyone be selling cubes at the comp?



I'm sure some people will, as far as I know, there isn't a store coming.


----------



## Dene (Aug 11, 2014)

thatkid said:


> this
> 
> i'm also doing FMC but not really seriously, just want to get a result for it so my attempt will only be like 5-10minutes. Could i also do bld attempts?



No one will be doing bld during FMC. We are essentially giving you an hour and 15 minutes to get your bld attempts done. If this isn't enough time you're too slow, and wasting too much time. We have very limited time to work with, and many other more popular events to get through. If 75 minutes isn't enough for you, work out your priorities and just do that.

EDIT: I sound blunt but I mean this in the kindest way possible


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 11, 2014)

Dene said:


> I'll get Tim to set up a table. We might print *of* photos for him to sign.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 12, 2014)

Uh


Dene said:


> No one will be doing bld during FMC. We are essentially giving you an hour and 15 minutes to get your bld attempts done. If this isn't enough time you're too slow, and wasting too much time. We have very limited time to work with, and many other more popular events to get through. If 75 minutes isn't enough for you, work out your priorities and just do that.
> 
> EDIT: I sound blunt but I mean this in the kindest way possible


Oh so we can do our big BLD during 3BLD sick! Make so much more sense now! Thanks dene for clearin that up! That mean ill have enough time to do a 5BLD, 2 4BLD's and all my 3BLD now


----------



## Dene (Aug 14, 2014)

I would like to warn everyone now:

If your clock pins move with gravity alone (and maybe a bit of a shake) we will not accept it. Your puzzle needs to be functioning as required by the regulations, and clock pins should not move when transporting the puzzle from the scramble table to the solving station.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Goodluck to everyone going tomorrow, can't wait to see you all there.


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 15, 2014)

cubecraze1 said:


> Goodluck to everyone going tomorrow, can't wait to see you all there.



I can. I hate you so much. Grr.

I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2014)

Just arrived at Sydney after Tiger airlines ****** me and Josh in the ****
$240 and 3 hours later...

All Melbournites make sure to use Melbourne slang such as "grouse" to differentiate yourselves from inbred Sydneylivers, or is that Tasmania? Wait, neither are Melbourne so both


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2014)

Predictions
2x2: Jay, Cameron, Feliks
Jay is consistently the best, whilst Feliks relies on good CLL scrambles. OcR Jay.
3x3: Feliks, Jay, Kirt
4x4: Feliks, Jay, Brock
5x5: Feliks, Jay, Brock
6x6: Feliks, Jay, Dene
7x7: Feliks, Dene, Jay
OH: Feliks, Jay, Kirt
Pyraminx: Hugo, me, Jay
Never been Auschamp, never will be
3BLD: Feliks, Brock, Lorandt
Me and Nathan will either get slow safeties or three DNFs, and Lorandt has probably practiced since winning lifestyles
Skewb: Jay, Me, Feliks
OcR by Jay
Clock: Jay, Brock, Feliks
Top 3 within .05 officially... but first and OcR by Jay
Mega: Feliks, Richie, Jay
Square-1: Jay, Feliks, Jack
All the other events don't matter!

There's no event that stands out as "WR" though there'll probably be at least one, but who by?!?!


----------



## keefdcuber (Aug 15, 2014)

I was hoping to attend but unfortunately can't make it due to family commitments. Good luck to all competitors and I look forward to seeing lots of pics and vids.


Keith


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 15, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> There's no event that stands out as "WR" though there'll probably be at least one, but who by?!?!



The present 5x5 average and 7x7 single are in danger


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 16, 2014)

Good luck guys!




Spoiler



Wish I could be there


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 16, 2014)

There is another Cameron Brown? http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=5...ng his previous PB by .61! And a 7.38 single.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Aug 16, 2014)

faz 55.10 5x5 wr avg


----------



## newtonbase (Aug 16, 2014)

A counting 25s in the OH for Feliks! Did he pop or something?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 16, 2014)

fazdad said:


> faz 55.10 5x5 wr avg



Woohoo!

EDIT: lol, he's leading by 30 seconds.


----------



## NEONCUBES (Aug 16, 2014)

*I hate year 12 so much now!!!!* Only found out about the comp 30 minutes ago and now I can't go spectate on the second day because I have school work. I am truly sadden by this. Although its good to see that the Australian comps seem to be growing.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

lol Jay's Skewb solves: 4.59, 4.59, 5.88, 5.88, 5.44 = 5.30


----------



## ottozing (Aug 17, 2014)

Last 3 scrambles went into ****** asf cases :/


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 17, 2014)

Skewb 4.52 avg WR by Jayden!

Edit: lol just noticed that the WR has already been smashed


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 17, 2014)

amostay2004 said:


> Skewb 4.52 avg WR by Jayden!



no 
only OcR


----------



## Iggy (Aug 17, 2014)

gj Jay



yoinneroid said:


> no
> only OcR



And not even 2nd in the world


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2014)

5.77 Skewb average (2nd)
4.8x Pyra average (1st)
35 FMC (3rd)
Clock average (3rd)

Congratulations to the guy who picked me (twice) for fantasy!


----------



## kcl (Aug 17, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 4.77 Skewb average (2nd)
> 4.8x Pyra average (1st)
> 35 FMC (3rd)
> Clock average (3rd)
> ...



wat skewb 
4.77?!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 17, 2014)

5.77*

Also the lucky judge curse is real. RIP 3rd, RIP sub 20 average

http://i.imgur.com/zdhhQdA.jpg


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> 5.77 Skewb average (2nd)
> 4.8x Pyra average (1st)
> 35 FMC (3rd)
> Clock average (3rd)
> ...



Congrats on finally being Aus champ for pyraminx.

Does Jay's 4.52 avg count as WR? I mean will it go in his "History of World Records" On his WCA profile?


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 17, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> Congrats on finally being Aus champ for pyraminx.
> 
> Does Jay's 4.52 avg count as WR? I mean will it go in his "History of World Records" On his WCA profile?



No, because it has never been a WR.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 17, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> No, because it has never been a WR.



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=547&cat=20&rnd=2


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 17, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=547&cat=20&rnd=2


 That's just because the 3.15 isn't in the database yet. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 17, 2014)

SolveThatCube said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=547&cat=20&rnd=2



3.15 isn't in the database yet


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 17, 2014)

I literally just found out about Jay's 4.52. gj third in the world!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 18, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/ataIVCp.png

3rd Auscomp on this list, all have had sup 10 3rd places. gj feliksjaykirt


----------



## TimMc (Aug 20, 2014)

Scrambles:
https://db.tt/y5uz1Zzk

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Aug 22, 2014)

I couldn't see the link to photos 

photos by Luke Christopher Clarke are here

If you'd like to use one of these photos please contact luke.clarke @ speedcubing.com.au


----------



## Soul Cube (Sep 8, 2014)

When is the next competition going to be?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2014)

Soul Cube said:


> When is the next competition going to be?



Check www.speedcubing.com.au on a somewhat regular basis and you won't miss a thing :tu


----------

